# Cullen Park...



## CMFish51

hunting the island and setup a layout boat out in front...scartched 4 birds...3 divers and 1 awesome drake mallard...

nice running into walleye guy! it was good talking to yas...

89 birds for first split in north zone...not too shabby for us


----------



## newbuckeye

Glad you guys did better than us. We did have fun trying to keep the deeks from getting swept away in the ice flow!


----------



## freyedknot

must have been 1977 walleye guy??


----------



## 1977 walleye guy

CMFish51,

Yeah it was nice running into a fellow OGF member out there. Glad to see you got a few of those little devils. If she's open when we open back up, we'll have to get together up there.


Jason


----------



## mojo

Finally opened up huh? I wanted to get out there friday and saturday but it was a no go. Wasted a saturday morning on the wall at metzgers to whiff on real tough shot on a goldeneye. I never saw one puddle duck, did see one flight of cans that was cool, and mergies were everywhere. We had a few more eyes and bluebills stop short, in range but too deep to try to shoot. I really need to get a dog.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy

mojo said:


> Finally opened up huh?



Yeah, it's called busting ice with the boat! 
All the guys that got out of Cullen's park on Sat. can thank us. It was funny too, because this fella just had to get his boat out, flew around us to launch first. LOL, he only made it 50yrds. before he turned around. 

He couldn't wait for our "tank" to bust a path, LOL.......I think two other guys put in before he got back out. 

There was some black dodge(I think) truck with a boat headed towards 280 honking as we passed them on summit st., I figured he was trying to tell us cullen was iced in, but he didn't know the "tank" was on the way. LOL


----------



## BigChessie

Hey Jason Thought ya might wanna know I saw a few birds today. Late season goose I still plan on getting ya a face full of these south zone geese! I'll be calling ya when the gettin gets good! BC


----------



## WalleyeGuy

Aint been any Geese in this neck of the woods for over a month now.
saw some on Chippawa Lake Sunday.


----------



## CMFish51

The wind blew the ice in and closed up the path, it also shifted the path about 40 yards to the east...was a fun one trying to see and get back in in the dark. We managed to get 'er in though...

I sure hope that this weather holds so we can get back out...would love to get outta Mazuriks and hunt the islands area, but you know how fast that area will ice up...

I bet if we would have set up a little deeper in the bay, we woulda had a couple more shots, but ya can't win em all I guess.

1977 Walleye Guy....keep in touch for when the second season opens back up...


----------



## mojo

What size rig you got? My 14ft isn't much of an icebreaker. I busted a couple rivets out last year busting out of anchor point so I stick to skim ice now. Let me know if you go out during the second split. I'll be sure to show up a few minutes after you launch  

And let's not be selfish on the late season geese. Have dekes....will travel  Goodluck to all you southern guys, you should hammer em.


----------



## kasting king

geese are here in good numbers, but the ducks seem to be few and far between here. I am talking Tuscarawas county


----------



## CMFish51

second split....heading to the islands....
should not be any ice if this weather stays the way it is....

WOOOOO-HOOOOOO!


----------



## Coot

Duck Killers

!$


----------

